# Need Costume Help ASAP



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

After insisting all year long that she would take care of the kids' costumes, suddenly I am told that I need to do it myself. FIVE *&^&^$%^##@!!!! DAYS BEFORE OUR HIGH HOLIDAY.

Worse, my oldest boy happens to be a genius. His costume ideas, in order of preference, are:
Wyvern (NOT a dragon; they don't make 'em his size anyway [tall 9yo])
Phorusrhacid (Terror Bird)
Venus Flytrap
Paramecium
Flagellum
Amoeba

I ain't got many materials and I'm a PROP man, not a costume man. And don't sew (much) but these sound like whole-body costumes. But I have nothing but faith in this group. I know you. *Please help me think of a solution*. I don't mind spending some money.

Last year he was a time machine and we might have to redo that. Thanks in advance, friends.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Is the costume just for TOTing?
When you list Venus FLytrap, I take it you/he are referring to the plant not the WKRP character, is that assumption correct?


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

As I recall, a flagellum is basically a whiplike tail on an amoeba.

Clearly the simplest costume here is the simplest animal - the amoeba.

Probably the fastest way to be an amoeba is to decide on a base color - like maybe white - and cut two huge, identical irregular shapes out of felt.
With two identical pieces, you could hot glue the thing together. You could design it so either the head sticks out, or perhaps put a nucleus where the face is so he can look out through it.
You could even cut it big enough so that 4 of the pseudopods cover the arms and legs down to the wrists and ankles. 

From there, it's a simple matter of cutting out various shapes of pieces of felt or other material to represent the various structures within the amoeba.

I would think an alternate version would consist of a white suit like sweats or even a morph suit with the cell parts glued on. You could hot glue a clear plastic drop cloth around the body cut like the amoeba.

Anyway, I think these will take the least amount of time and use your existing prop building skills more than the others.

I think the paramecium would be nearly identical, except the overall shape would be more oval, and you'd either have to cut a thousand cilia into the shape, or to glue a thousand cilia like objects into it as you glue it. Rubber bands cut in 1/2, perhaps?

Whatever you decide upon, I hope you post pics!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Thanks Jim. Yes fontgeek.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

OK please disregard. We are gonna go with the time machine with a little revision. Thanks guys


----------

